# Dwarf Caiman wanted



## choi000 (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi guys, does anyone know where I can get a dwarf caiman (female) for a good price. I'm located in the Los Angeles area and I'd prefer to pick one up locally. Any help would be nice. Thanks!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

There Avaiable But Not Cheap


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

geta couviers dwarf female, u can usually have them at 3.5 ft,


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Caiman are no longer legally sold in California.









For those curious about keeping crocs (for some reason there's a recent surge), see this page:

http://www.crocodilian.com/crocfaq/faq-2.html


----------

